
H-1B visa holders add billions in taxes and spending the US economy - rm2904
https://www.stilt.com/blog/2020/06/the-true-economic-impact-of-h1b-visa-holders/
======
tannerbrockwell
Sounds like a form of servitude that no American would approve of. We should
pay them a competitive wage, at market prices that they compete with
American's for. Also make them eligible for Social Security. This special
program is not fair to them and it is stagnating our IT industry.

"H1B workers contribute more than $27.1 billion dollars per year towards
Social Security and Medicare benefits (that they may not be able to benefit
from)"

